# Se le van los ojos



## Sereiatranslator

Oi, gente, 
Como vai? 
Tenho uma pergunta pra vocês: existe em português uma frase que seja equivalente à castelhana "se le van los ojos" (começar a olhar para alguém de um jeito involuntário)
Seria alguma coisa como "se lhe vão os olhos"?

Esse é  o contexto:

"Por momentos se le iban sus ojos y se quedaba silencioso mirando a la hermosa niña."

Me ajudem!

Muito obrigada e sorte na partida de hoje!


----------



## Vanda

Exatamente como essa, não; diria: os olhos ficavam vagueando,  mas deve haver alguma expressão... só  não me lembro.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Eu não lembro de nenhuma expressão equivalente.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Existem, por exemplo, as alternativas abaixo:

... seus olhar era atraído/monopolizado por...
... não conseguia tirar os olhos da ...
... não conseguia desviar o olhar/seus olhos da ....
... magnetizava seu olhar...


----------



## maria64maria64

"Não conseguia desviar o olhar" parece-me a tradução mais apropriada


----------



## olivinha

"Seu olhar se perdia..."


----------



## okporip

Sereiatranslator said:


> Oi, gente,
> existe em português uma frase que seja equivalente à castelhana "se le van los ojos"?



Eu diria que não.



> "Por momentos se le iban sus ojos y se quedaba silencioso mirando  a la hermosa niña."



Eu traduziria assim:

"Havia momentos em que seus olhos eram atraídos pela linda menina, e ficava em silêncio a fitá-la."

ou

"Nalguns momentos, sem que se desse conta, seus olhos alcançavam a linda menina, e se punha a mirá-la em silêncio."


----------



## maria64maria64

okporip, se a tradução for para o Brasil, tudo bem... agora português é que não me parece... desculpa, é a minha opinião, mas prefiro não adiantar porque não sou nativa, colegas haverá por aí mais capacitados...


----------



## okporip

maria64maria64 said:


> okporip, se a tradução for para o Brasil, tudo bem... agora português é que não me parece... desculpa, é a minha opinião, mas prefiro não adiantar porque não sou nativa, colegas haverá por aí mais capacitados...


 
maria,
Não há por que se desculpar. Se não lhe parece português, não lhe parece, ok. Mas poderia dizer qual é o problema que vê?


----------



## almufadado

Em Portugal uma expressão literária é "prender os olhos em algo" (acção) e "olhos presos" (complemento /adjectivo), "olhar preso".

"Por momentos se le iban sus  ojos y se quedaba silencioso mirando a la hermosa niña."

Mas tem de se reescrever, ao traduzir, por causa dos complementos:

"Por momentos, os seus olhos prendiam-se na sua linda filha, e ele ficava assim, inerte e silencioso, a olhá-la."

"Por momentos, os seus olhos  prendiam-se na beleza da sua filha, e ele, mudo,  contemplava-a."

Outros exemplos


> Ele aproximou-se mais...* os olhos presos*  nos lábios dela, sedutores, quase gritando *...* e  sorrindo saiu  acompanhada de Aline, que tinha os _olhos presos_ em




"Por momentos, fica quieto e mudo com* os olhos presos pela *beleza da sua filha,   contemplando-a."




> *Olhar Preso* Em Meu Olhar. "Guardador de  Rebanhos" O meu olhar azul como o céu. É calmo como a água ao sol... É  assim... azul e calmo, *...*




"Por momentos, fica quieto e mudo  com* o olhar preso na *beleza da sua filha,   contemplando-a."
 



> O meu *olhar prende-se* ao mar, aos amigos,  às pessoas fantásticas, à Natureza... a tudo o que me faz feliz! Amei o  post. Beijos. Posted by: catxinha at junho *..*



"olhar prende-se" subentende um movimento involuntário 

"Por momentos, *o seu olhar prende-se na *beleza da sua filha, e,    atónito, fita-a/mira-a/contempla-a."


----------



## Carfer

Tenho muita dificuldade em encontrar uma expressão que me satisfaça, sobretudo porque não estou inteiramente certo de apreender completamente o significado em espanhol mas, se é o que julgo (fixar o olhar em alguém ou algo e não ver mais nada, ficar com o olhar preso no objecto da mirada), iria pela sugestão da Olivinha: '_perdia-se-lhe o olhar_'.
Pensando melhor, a dificuldade talvez não esteja tanto no sentido, que há-de andar perto daquele, mas sim na construção duma frase em português que mantenha a mesma elegância do original. Haveria que encontrar uma forma de evitar repetir na mesma frase '_olhar_', como substantivo e como verbo, o que obviamente soa mal, eventualmente afastando ou distanciando-nos da construção espanhola. Como digo, não chego a nada que me agrade.

P.S. Enquanto ponderava, responderam o almufadado e okporip. Acho a sugestão do almufadado bastante válida.


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> não estou inteiramente certo de apreender completamente o significado em espanhol mas, se é o que julgo (fixar o olhar em alguém ou algo e não ver mais nada, ficar com o olhar preso no objecto da mirada), iria pela sugestão da Olivinha: '_perdia-se-lhe o olhar_'.



Considero que Sereia nos ajudou com o significado em espanhol: "começar a olhar para alguém de um  jeito involuntário" (post #1). Se se trata, então, de um movimento dos olhos rumo a um alvo determinado, entendo que o significado se afasta da noção de um olhar que "se perde" ou "vagueia". Por outro lado, se o  involuntário é, justamente, (começar a) olhar, trata-se mais de um olhar que é inevitavelmente atraído por algo do que de ele não poder ser dali desviado. Obviamente, só se pode conceber a possibilidade de desvio do olhar se, antes, ele se houver fixado em algo, e é a este movimento primeiro, de fixação, que a expressão parece referir-se.


----------



## Carfer

okporip said:


> Considero que Sereia nos ajudou com o significado em espanhol: "começar a olhar para alguém de um jeito involuntário" (post #1). Se se trata, então, de um movimento dos olhos rumo a um alvo determinado, entendo que o significado se afasta da noção de um olhar que "se perde" ou "vagueia". Por outro lado, se o involuntário é, justamente, (começar a) olhar, trata-se mais de um olhar que é inevitavelmente atraído por algo do que de ele não poder ser dali desviado. Obviamente, só se pode conceber a possibilidade de desvio do olhar se, antes, ele se houver fixado em algo, e é a este movimento primeiro, de fixação, que a expressão parece referir-se.


 
Tem lógica, evidentemente. Mas eu acho que nós dizemos muitas vezes '_olhar perdido_' no sentido de olhar que não vê mais nada senão o que o atraiu: '_o olhar perdido na paisagem_'. Creio que se diz '_perdido_' porque está alheio à realidade que o rodeia. Já sem referência específica ao olhar, mas na mesma acepção: '_Perdeu-se nos seus pensamentos', 'perdi-me a ouvir aquele concerto',_ etc.


----------



## maria64maria64

Qué interesantes todos los matices que atribuimos a "írsenos los ojos", pero no olvidemos que en castellano ese "se me van los ojos" tiene connotaciones algo diferentes y bastante más sensoriales. A una mujer "se le van los ojos" atrás de un buen mozo y viceversa, o atrás de un buen manjar al que no nos podemos resistir... o de algo que quisiéramos pero que no está claro que podamos tener. Siempre con esa connotación: algo irresistible. No se nos "van los ojos" con algo estéticamente bello, per se, tiene que tener ese otro matiz. El deseo por algo.
Maria


----------



## Carfer

maria64maria64 said:


> Qué interesantes todos los matices que atribuimos a "írsenos los ojos", pero no olvidemos que en castellano ese "se me van los ojos" tiene connotaciones algo diferentes y bastante más sensoriales. A una mujer "se le van los ojos" atrás de un buen mozo y viceversa, o atrás de un buen manjar al que no nos podemos resistir... o de algo que quisiéramos pero que no está claro que podamos tener. Siempre con esa connotación: algo irresistible. No se nos "van los ojos" con algo estéticamente bello, per se, tiene que tener ese otro matiz. El deseo por algo.
> Maria


 
Ah! Tinha tido a suspeita de que pudesse ser isso. Nesse caso, nós diremos '_ficavam-se-lhe os olhos_' ('_Ficaram-me os olhos em Fulana_', se me refiro a uma mulher muito bonita, _'Ficaram-me os olhos naquele quadro', 'Ficaram-me os olhos naquele vestido'_). Mas continuo na minha. Mesmo agora que não tenho dúvidas quanto ao sentido, parece-me complicado construir esta frase em português mantendo a estrutura da espanhola sem que me arranhe os ouvidos.


----------



## Mangato

Concordo maria64, _irse los ojos_ é perder o control do noso olhar conduzido pelo desejo, quando, diante da nossa esposa, não podemos evitar olhar para o decote da menina que está na frente, embora saibamos que a nossa mulher vai ficar brava ou os olhos do menino tras do doce que está na vitrina da pastelaria. Acho que eum problema muito mais marcado nos homens.

Lémbro-me de uma canção de moito sucesso lá pelos anos 70 
_No puedo quitar mis ojos de ti. Matt Monro_ 

_A mirada perdida_ é a do sonhador, aquele que olha ao longe provavelmente sem ver.


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> Mesmo agora que não tenho dúvidas quanto ao sentido, parece-me complicado construir esta frase em português mantendo a estrutura da espanhola sem que me arranhe os ouvidos.



Concordo, mas observo que não há nada que nos exija manter a estrutura.


----------



## maria64maria64

Pues sí, chicos, tenía que ser yo la que diera en el clavo, por lo visto se me han "ido mucho los ojos" (sorry!)... bueno,okporip, evidentemente no es una cuestión de mantener la estructura y además tendríamos que leer todo el texto de nuestra "sirena", pero la connotación es ésa... ah, y también "se nos van los ojos" atrás de un determinado hijo o nieto (nada de deseo) cuando queremos significar que se nos cae la baba con ése,vamos!!


----------



## GOODVIEW

Após tão delongada tertúlia, arrisco nova uma sugestão:


_Por momentos, refém de seus olhos, permanecia em silêncio a contemplar a linda menina._


----------



## Carfer

GOODVIEW said:


> Após tão delongada tertúlia, arrisco nova uma sugestão:
> 
> 
> _Por momentos, refém de seus olhos, permanecia em silêncio a contemplar a linda menina._


 
Literariamente, acho óptimo.


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Por momentos, refém de seus olhos, permanecia em silêncio a contemplar a linda menina.



Com a ressalva de que essa é a versão platônica. A libidinosa seria:

_Por momentos, refém de seus olhos, permanecia mudo a cravá-los na linda garota._


----------



## Mangato

GOODVIEW said:


> Com a ressalva de que essa é a versão platônica. A libidinosa seria:
> 
> _Por momentos, refém de seus olhos, permanecia mudo a cravá-los na linda garota._


 

Boa vista, né?


----------



## GOODVIEW

Mangato said:


> Boa vista, né?



Até muito mais que a carne, a vista é fraca... e não tira pedaço!


----------



## almufadado

GOODVIEW said:


> Até muito mais que a carne, a vista é fraca... e não tira pedaço!



Ou, como diz a canção "quem come com os olhos não enche a barriga".


----------



## Carfer

Antes que a vossa líbido se espraie demasiado e para prevenir alguma acusação de pedofilia é bom lembrar que a frase original se refere a '_una niña_' e que se '_niña_' se pode traduzir correctamente no português de Portugal por '_garota_', este termo costuma ter outro significado no português do Brasil, aquele que vos está a fazer fervilhar as hormonas.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Carfer said:


> Antes que a vossa líbido se espraie demasiado e para prevenir alguma acusação de pedofilia é bom lembrar que a frase original se refere a '_una niña_' e que se '_niña_' se pode traduzir correctamente no português de Portugal por '_garota_', este termo costuma ter outro significado no português do Brasil, aquele que vos está a fazer fervilhar as hormonas.



Acho que o termômetro subiu alguns graus após a instigação da maria64: conotações sensoriais, un buen manjar, algo irresistible... Se nos fueron los ojos!


----------



## maria64maria64

Es que sois muy sensibles, chicos!! Pero, aviso, continuaré instigandoos cuando fuere necesario, en mi línea... el humor mejora el aprendizaje...


----------

